
Hacking my daily habits: 5 takeaways after tracking my life for 90 days - gjusaityte
https://medium.com/@gjusaityte/ive-tracked-my-daily-routines-for-90-days-and-this-is-what-i-ve-found-5f2947aa8fc8
======
CtrlAltEngage
Very interesting, I wonder if there is any similar android app to feelsom

